# Nirvana Short Rider?



## bushskunk (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried this strain or heard anything about it? It a cross between nirvanas Top44 and Early Special.


----------



## nadinamirror (Apr 9, 2009)

bushskunk said:


> Has anyone tried this strain or heard anything about it? It a cross between nirvanas Top44 and Early Special.


 
im wondering the same thing, if i dont find any info i will let you know how it goes once my seeds get here


----------



## RollaFatty (Apr 28, 2009)

bump...has any1 grown this?


----------



## jpsmoke (Apr 29, 2009)

looking for answers also guess i will have to let you know in a few more months


----------



## RollaFatty (Apr 29, 2009)

lol i went ahead and ordered to..we should have a good understanding on the strand..i'm growing my outdoors to.


----------



## bushskunk (Apr 29, 2009)

I got my seeds the other day im going to grow them indoors, ill post some pics when they are big enough.


----------



## metalgodusa (Apr 30, 2009)

I ordered some seedz today. Hope this is some good herbals!


----------



## ChemIndeuced (May 17, 2009)

I ordered 5 feminized of this 13 days ago ... still waiting, not holding my breath. Also, I submitted a request to their support people on how to treat the strain come flowering time


----------



## ChemIndeuced (May 18, 2009)

My shipment status finally flipped from "in transit" to "shipped", how long should I expect it to take?


----------



## metalgodusa (May 19, 2009)

ChemIndeuced said:


> My shipment status finally flipped from "in transit" to "shipped", how long should I expect it to take?


I live in the south west USA I got mine in about 7 days.


----------



## ChemIndeuced (May 29, 2009)

my seeds came and I have a journal going. I hope you guys follow it if you were interested in Short Rider


----------



## LouKhan13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I'm interested!!....specially after what I just read:



> Short Rider is a must for growers with limited space or who simply want to finish extra early. The quality is amazing considering how little time it takes to finish.


----------



## RedEyeJedi UK (Oct 10, 2009)

LouKhan13 said:


> Well I'm interested!!....specially after what I just read: "Short Rider is a must for growers *with* *limited space* or who just want to finish extra early. *The quality is amazing considering how little time it* *takes to finish*"


Please don't waste your money or time, unless this is your 1st grow, you will be very dissapointed! The part I made *bold *is complete tosh.... 

My description of Short Rider:
Average height: 4 to 5 Foot
Average yeild: 2 & 1/2 Oz (80ish g's) PP
Seed to bud: 15 weeks
Growing difficulty: Beginner friendly
Smell: Citrussy, lemon
Taste: Piney, cool after taste
Effects: There is no peak to the buzz, its not a stoner (Mild, wake n bake/daytime smoke)

It doesn't autoflower however it does finish nice and quick.
I wouldn't grow it again personnaly though...
Overall rating: 5/10 (All the time I was growing it, I was loving it - When it came to smoking it I felt let down because it didn't stone me)

Good luck, I hope this has helped!


----------



## smartguy345 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea it is my first dwc grow, I automatically bought auto ak47 after seeing those results

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/248131-my-first-dwc-grow-w.html is my short rider grow


----------



## Nice White Lady (Dec 13, 2009)

I got some of these. They have not autoflowered for me. That said, the plants look good. I'm putting the biggest three into flowering using the conventional 12/12 schedule under a 400 watt hps light. I veged them under fluoros, which worked out pretty well. I hope they flower quickly; I'll follow up later.


----------



## howhighru (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice White Lady said:


> I got some of these. They have not autoflowered for me. That said, the plants look good. I'm putting the biggest three into flowering using the conventional 12/12 schedule under a 400 watt hps light. I veged them under fluoros, which worked out pretty well. I hope they flower quickly; I'll follow up later.


 i gotta tell ya that Short Rider is not short in flowering time. i have one now that has been flowering for almost 70 days now and not even close to being done yet.. maybe 2-3 more weeks.

i have 5 more fem SR's germing right now, hopefully they wont take as long as the first one is..


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey guys check this out mine did not auto flower so I threw it in a 12/12 for 1 1/2 weeks then after being in DWC I transplanted into soil, organic moonshine mix.. and she got rid of her def. and I put her back in with the others on 18/6. Needless to say she is huge and violently flowering.. Next time if you dont get her to flower throw her in 12/12 for few days and then back into 18/6. some may think this hermie.. but I think its kicking up the ruderalis or whatever its called in its genetics.. My other autos are doing great.. you can check my sig out. . looking awesome.. new pics too. with bud porn!


----------



## GREEN000 (Dec 13, 2009)

i know this is kind of off subject but i dont know how to start a tread can someone tell me if i can use a 12/12 cycle through the whole grow?


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 14, 2009)

no you can not unless you start with fem clones.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 8, 2010)

GREEN000 said:


> i know this is kind of off subject but i dont know how to start a tread can someone tell me if i can use a 12/12 cycle through the whole grow?


yes u can , well as long as its rooted real good. (i wouldnt go 12 until the rooting is done) 
but if its a auto flower strain then i would not use 12 at all. auto's will do better with 18/6 through the whole cycle, or even 24/0. light and dark has NOTHING to do with autos.


----------



## greenpark13 (Jan 8, 2010)

I did Nirvana Short Rider in a PC Case for my first grow. It was auto, and it finished in about 65 days. I got the lanky pheno, so the yield was small, but everyone likes the smoke. 

It gets me high, and that is all I can ask for, right?

I just started another and it germed and sprouted without any issues.


----------



## TheBluntKing420 (Feb 7, 2010)

is this strain short?


----------



## pompel (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I had a go at them last summer, wanted to do an outdoor grow. Ordered 50, but germ-rates were so-so (35 of 50), weren't overall impressed by their growth the first 20 days indoor, before transplanting outdoor. None made it, but last summer (in my part of the world) was very, very, very eh, bad. Very bad. So I think that bad weather would have wiped out anything. I've grown about 10 strains from Nirvana, and had a lot of different experiences, but more often than not good genes for cheap money. 
Hope you all have much better success than I did with Short Rider!


----------



## uk420 (Mar 16, 2010)

good 2 see a thread on this subject. 

i have had 5 going for the last 5weeks with fairly good results. they started to autoflower about a week ago. im using a MH 600 in a fairly compact space. i think this strain may be unstable due to the variation in plant sizes and leaf types. from what i have read it seems this is ideal for people with a lack of growing knowledge and space. so far i would recommend it.

thinking nxt i wil pack out a 1.2m tent with 16 and see how that goes...

has anyone got any pictures of their grow?

cheers


----------



## G Project (Mar 23, 2010)

i've 2 short riders going with 13 days from seed... check it out


----------



## G Project (Mar 24, 2010)

kriss said:


> i gots 2 of them growin right now and they are NOT autoflowers, and they are NOT short, my 2 short riders are taller than any of my other plants. im goin to continue growin them but i just ordered some of nirvanas northern lights cuz they are good beginner plants and im kinda a beginner. (only 1 grow under my belt) all in all my short riders are very healthy plants, with big indica leaves, and they grow fairly quick. im in my 2nd week of flowering and over 1 night i went from having 3-6 hairs to 20-30 hairs. so that definetly impressed me. i would recomend this strain so far, but definetly dont expect it to autoflower.


do you don't have any grow journal... cuz i'm growing 2 short riders in a stealth PC case but my babies have 14 days so i cant say if they will be big or if they will adjust the space...


----------



## G Project (Mar 24, 2010)

hi everybody once again!

today i bought a hygrometer finally, and when a put it inside the PC and waited a little bit and i read 35%. was very low, so i put a jar of water inside it, to night i will see how much i will read...

This night rained a lot and the some thing in my guerrilla spot, a don't know if they survived, but if they make it obviously they will gone to harvest without problems. 

in my case what you recommend for me to do?
trimming, pruning, bending or LST?

of these 4 i only know what's LST. if anyone can tell me what if each one i appreciate.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out my logs. I just finished 1 and it was only about 2 feet tall and I have one finishing up that is a little over a foot. Easy to grow and take abuse. Here are a few pics. 1st is a nugget from the finished plant and 2-3 are about done.


----------



## AzMaTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks Great hempstead thanks for the pics!


----------



## greenpark13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have grown two Short Riders in a PC case. They take abuse and finish quick. Smoke is nice -- my friends love it. However, my first plant was under 12 inches tall. For the second plant, I gave it a bigger pot (root space) and it hit the top of my PC Case and made a 90 degree angle and went down the side of the case in-between the lights -- probably near two feet tall. Turned out fine, though.


----------



## johnnytoobad (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a short rider about 11 inches tall and has been flowering for 2 weeks now. its in a 2.5 gallon pot outside and has been from the start.....looks great...im assuming a 1.5 oz harvest


----------



## justparanoid (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one lady short rider. i did flower it at 12/12 for 14 days before going to 20/4 because i didnt trust it being an auto flower at first. Its growing well


----------



## husalife (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice strain IMO. 71 days from seed to harvest, got away with around 24.3 grams of some pretty dank smoke. Mine had a strong flowery smell once cured with that hint of old skool dank in the background. Nice head change off 2 or 3 hits right off the bat for us and a lasting stone.


----------



## piperidis (May 1, 2010)

Short rider first PC grow.....going very well


----------



## husalife (May 1, 2010)

Heres a pic of the short rider I just finished indoors.

I ordered 10 more reg short rider seeds to start outdoors as soon as they get here.

I'm gonna see if I cant get me a seed supply going.


----------



## choempi (May 3, 2010)

I ordered 10 short rider femd from Nirvana, so trying to finds as much info on light schedule and such


----------



## justparanoid (May 3, 2010)

Im currently flowering mine at 20/4 check out My Hell Box
I wasnt convinced it was a true auto flower because of some threads i read so i 12/12 for 14 days then after sexing i went with 20/4.


----------



## Bluntin (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright im ordering 5 feminized from Nirvana, honestly i made a mistake in my order aha but its all good. I have from June 25th to September 5th to from seed to joint . Im planning to grow outdoors but as soon as it starts smelling up. I have heard of garbage bag method for outdoor lighting. Please tell me what i should know like soil, fertilizer, duration, and finish product.

One love,
Bluntin


----------



## husalife (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluntin said:


> Alright im ordering 5 feminized from Nirvana, honestly i made a mistake in my order aha but its all good. I have from June 25th to September 5th to from seed to joint . Im planning to grow outdoors but as soon as it starts smelling up. I have heard of garbage bag method for outdoor lighting. Please tell me what i should know like soil, fertilizer, duration, and finish product.
> 
> One love,
> Bluntin


Doesn't stink to awful bad.
I used a pro soil mix with low nutes at first then up'd it as I went to full strength.
71 days from seed to harvest on my first, still awaiting my 2nd.
Finished product was nice, right at 24 grams on 1 plant
Nice Flavor and nice heady high for me. I like it.


----------



## mfdiamond (Jun 15, 2010)

I ordered 5 fem SR's 4/5 germed, 4/4 sprouted and they are now 9 days old and looking so far so good in 20/4 under my 400w hps in FFOF soil.

Is it necessary to switch to 12/12 for a few weeks cause i've heard of many people doing it with this strain?


----------



## husalife (Jun 15, 2010)

mfdiamond said:


> I ordered 5 fem SR's 4/5 germed, 4/4 sprouted and they are now 9 days old and looking so far so good in 20/4 under my 400w hps in FFOF soil.
> 
> Is it necessary to switch to 12/12 for a few weeks cause i've heard of many people doing it with this strain?


No, it should Auto Flower, my indoor SR grew and flowered just fine under 20 hrs light the entire cycle.


----------



## sketie (Sep 13, 2010)

how long did it take to auto?


----------



## husalife (Sep 14, 2010)

Well at this point I have had much different luck from different Nirvana Short Riders.

Some Finished 60 days from seed with about 23gs after cure

and some that I now have are taller than me and will prolly have 3 to 4 ounces on each one.

These tall ones are outdoors and almost finished, maybe 2 more weeks.


----------



## GaZtehgrower (Sep 19, 2010)

husalife said:


> Well at this point I have had much different luck from different Nirvana Short Riders.
> 
> Some Finished 60 days from seed with about 23gs after cure
> 
> ...


That's real good to hear man! I ordered some reg SR seeds yesterday 8/19/2010 and some of those germination kits cause I suck at germinating 
I can't wait it's a pc grow with cfls you can check it out in one of my posts (somewhere hehe). But I can't stop worrying when reading threads that say that the sr is actually tall and doesn't autoflower!
Is this really true? Have you grown it and if yes where? and what light?


----------



## husalife (Sep 19, 2010)

GaZtehgrower said:


> That's real good to hear man! I ordered some reg SR seeds yesterday 8/19/2010 and some of those germination kits cause I suck at germinating
> I can't wait it's a pc grow with cfls you can check it out in one of my posts (somewhere hehe). But I can't stop worrying when reading threads that say that the sr is actually tall and doesn't autoflower!
> Is this really true? Have you grown it and if yes where? and what light?


I have grown it both indoor and outdoor. indoor I had it under a 150 watt hps and about 200 watts of cfls.
It did wonderful, fast to flower and packed a punch.

Outdoor this year it has grown to be taller than me with some nice fat dense nugs. I think you will like the strain.\

It just isnt very dependable on auto flowering for most of us.


----------



## GaZtehgrower (Sep 20, 2010)

husalife said:


> I have grown it both indoor and outdoor. indoor I had it under a 150 watt hps and about 200 watts of cfls.
> It did wonderful, fast to flower and packed a punch.
> 
> Outdoor this year it has grown to be taller than me with some nice fat dense nugs. I think you will like the strain.\
> ...


Sounds real good man! Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## husalife (Sep 20, 2010)

No prob, all advice is from my personal experiance with short riders. I have finshed 4 and have 3 about to finish. Good Luck with yours.


----------



## legalize.it (Oct 16, 2010)

i can't see the reason, why not to prefer the original top44 http://weedseedshop.com/cannabis-seeds/feminized/Top-44-Feminized.html , or even better the top skunk 44 (sativa dominant!!) http://www.headsite.com/top-skunk-44-feminised-seeds-625-p.asp ??? 
They are not autoflowering, but they have sorter flowering time! (so your lamp will be turned out for much more hours overall!)


----------



## husalife (Oct 16, 2010)

Harvested one of my "Short Riders" Today, just the top cola alone weighed 6 ounces wet. very fat nugs all over. These may not have autoed like they should have but damn they are producing.


----------



## danny12 (Dec 21, 2010)

hell yea! i ma buy it


----------



## weed.senior (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll harvest soon my SR. Day 66 from seed and still counting. I expected bigger buds but maybe they'll grow in future. I used only MH lamp on them since I have also some regular plants ( Aurora Indica ) with a 18/6 cycle.
View attachment 2137966


----------



## catpawz (Jul 28, 2012)

I just got mine!  just started a couple seeds. I'm super happy with Herbies so far!


----------



## catpawz (Jul 28, 2012)

Were they quick to sprout up & how many days did you stay in vegi state before flowering started...you still on 18?? I would think even though they auto flower, cutting light to 12/12 would shorten the flowering cycle. My first time with this strain so wondering what to expect.


----------



## MDEVA (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's my short riders at day 67 - i'm going to chop real soon... Like a couple/few days
View attachment 2277482View attachment 2277483View attachment 2277484View attachment 2277485View attachment 2277486View attachment 2277487View attachment 2277488View attachment 2277489View attachment 2277490View attachment 2277491View attachment 2277492View attachment 2277493View attachment 2277494View attachment 2277495View attachment 2277496View attachment 2277497View attachment 2277498View attachment 2277499View attachment 2277500View attachment 2277501View attachment 2277502


----------



## Nomad666 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello fellow stoners! 
Just a quick question.... Started my first grow last week and i have two shortriders that hopefully will autoflower and two aurora indica (not autoflower). Can i grow all four under the same light the whole period? I thinking about the light cycles and that i need to go down to 12/12 for the two aruoras. Is this going to effect my other two autoflower ladies in a bad way, or is it ok? What i understand the it will not effect the shortriders in anyway but i wanna be sure. Sorry for bad english!!!

Edit: Sorry for bump


----------



## timeout (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm just now running short of my short ryder (Nirvana) after a year of mellow toking. I had trouble getting the light right--20-4, 12-12, 18-6. 12-12 to finish with about a light oz. from each of two. I must say, after a year in bottle, opening and closing, I up my eval: 8/10. For this year's grow I started with 2 Northern Light and 2 Skunkberry (from PeakSeeds BC), and 2 Jock Horror Fem (from Nirvana). The Skunkberry were both male, as was one of the Northern Lights. The other Northern Lights hermied at about 6 weeks. I had to flip the lights early when the Skunkberry took off, and I hadn't staggered the start times, so my Jock Horrors, much slower than the Skunkberries, only grew to 17in. Dumb mistake. But it's drying, and I'm still figuring an oz from each. And they're sticky and the smell is wonderfully dense.


----------

